
Hacker writes a script to flood phone lines of telephone scammers [video] - Sir_Cmpwn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzedMdx6QG4
======
coreyp_1
This is beautiful.

------
iblaine
What service allows you to make 28 calls/second and not be tracked back?

~~~
TkTech
He's just using twillio

